# Fallen Angel: A Shadowrun Story Hour



## SonOfLilith (Apr 30, 2002)

It's here!


----------



## SonOfLilith (May 2, 2002)

December 18th, 2059

	Jon sat slouching in front of the trid-screen, eyes glazed over by old reruns of Anthrax cat. Only his eyes where watching it, his mind was somewhere else. He looked over at the frosted window which over looked the suburban street that he now called home. His eyes then traveled down to his two submachine guns. He sighed, then returned his eyes to the T.V. It would be the first Christmas since the disappearance of his father four months ago. He took another shot of whiskey, then looked back over at his guns. He knew his father would have not been proud of him, but he didn’t care. He was good at what he did. He got up and made his way over to his lab top, which had been filling the rooms with soothing trance. He flopped down in his chair, and only haphazardly glanced at the screen. His Eyes soon shot back though, and a cold sweat consumed his body. It was an email, from his father. Hand trembling, he opened it. Inside was a number, labeled New Seattle Bank, Safety Deposit Box #245-9987. He trembled, perplexed for a second, then reached for his jacket and darted out the door.
	A chill swirled into the bank as Jon thruster open. He made his way to the teller, Demanding immediate assistance. They led him through the twisting corridors until they reached a small room. The combed over the almost infinite columns that spanned every wall in the corridor in the building. The teller finally found what he was looking for. He slid his access card across the surface, and the drawer popped open with a hiss. Then the teller handed Jon the box, and stood outside the door. Jon watched him leave, but his eyes quickly turned back to the box. He opened it slowly and carefully, expecting a smaller version of his father to be entombed inside, even though it was a silly thought, but….Inside there was a portable playback audio playback unit, a small red disk, and a black pistol. He froze for a second at the ominous sign, but kept his cool. Instinctively, he picked up the audio player and pressed play:
	“If you are hearing this, I am probably dead.” Jon couldn’t help but snicker-“If I am dead, that means I was not able to finish my mission, which leaves me no choice but to hand this awesome responsibility down to you. I was working on a Shiwise Bio-engineering unit. We where playing God, and we have gone to far. If anyone abuses what we have accomplished, it could very well change the course of history. It must be destroyed. On the disk are blueprints of the building, as well as access codes, and the location of my project. You must destroy it at all costs. I have also included a pistol, I can insure you that you will need to use it. Good lick…son.” That player clicked off in Jon’s dumbfounded hands.


----------

